# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Talon, UAV launch-and-recovery system, Target Arm LLC, Ridgefield, Fairfield County, Connecticut, USA

## Airicist

Home page - targetarm.com/copy-of-home

youtube.com/@targetarm7941

linkedin.com/company/targetarm

Co-founder and CEO - Jeffrey McChesney

Co-founder and VP/Lead Engineer - Ryan Bigham

----------


## Airicist

Talon - Capture the Future

Published on Aug 27, 2018




> Full version of Capture the Future with comprehensive inflight video of Talon launching and recovering UAVs

----------


## Airicist

Article "A New UAV Launch-and-Recovery System Pins Drones in Their Own 'Iron Maiden'"
The system catches and releases drones with vertically mounted pins.

by Kyle Mizokami
October 3, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Talon v2.5 - Package delivery + Humvee

Published on May 7, 2019




> This video was used at the AUVSI show April 30 - May 2, 2019 in Chicago.

----------


## Airicist

Talon v2.5 - Universal drone launch & recovery while on the move (military)

Published on May 14, 2019




> This updated video provides POC to v2.5 use of Talon for military use.

----------

